# my rights to a so called leased horse



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

If you were given this horse with no papers signed in the beginning that that stated it was a lease in any way then possession is 9 tenths of the law.

I would say give up on getting papers and take the horse with you.

Send her one last email saying thanks for the horse and that he will have a nice home with you... then leave...with the horse.

Note...is she rescued this horse the odds are she has no papers.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would take the horse and move. You should have vet records to show you have been caring for the horse for the last yr. Usually on a free horse you do not get registration papers. How much was the surgery? That is what you actually paid for the horse


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd give up on the papers and just take the horse with you when you move. Make sure you save the emails that you sent to her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Print a copy of the email. When you originally got him, did she tell you he was free in an email or a phone call? Track down the email or record of call and bring it with you so you have something for sure to back you up should she try to get the horse back.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

i agree with equiniphile, find the records that state he was free and she couldnt afford the surgery. Hes yours, she made no paperwork stating he was at lease so you have ownership.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

Not legally without any sales or agreement papers. However, you can ask her to pay for all vet and boarding fees you may charge for his care before you release the horse to her. Chances are she'll forget the whole thing. Or you can just move with him, that will be very risky especially if she knows where you might be going. She can claim theft and have you arrested. Call the local Sheriff and ask questions, put everything you say as a hypothetical question. Don't put yourself in a bad situation. Go to her house with a witness at your side and make your intentions known. Are there gentlemans agreement laws in SC. Some states there are. Hope you luck, most of all I wish the horse luck.


----------

